# Exporting car/registering car



## handsomeguy31 (Jan 21, 2010)

Im looking to take my Vauxhall Astra with me to Cyprus when i move in March. Can somebody help me on the following questions as im lost as to what to do now
1) I have outstanding finance on my car. I aint intended to rip them off or anything and will continue to pay them but is this a problem
2) Do you need to complete the Notification of Permanent Export on your form and is this a requirement for registering a car in Cyprus. Any help would be appreciated because i cannot really afford to pay all outstanding finance off at the moment in one lump sum.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

lets put it this way, there's probably something in the small print of your loan saying you have to be resident in the UK or even that the car can't leave the UK without their express permission. Have a look at your terms & conditions. I am sure there was something in my BMW one.

If you are intending to bring the car to Cyprus permanently yes, you are obliged to notify the DVLA. If you are just bringing it out for a few months with the intention of taking it back before it has to be registered here then you are not permanently exporting it and you aren't obliged to fill that part on the logbook in. You can rest assured that if you don't tell the DVLA and reregister it here then the Cyprus equivalent will inform the DVLA for you!


----------

